# Arizona reciprocity



## ambrosia_d (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi. I am about to move to AZ in Jan. I am a Nationally Registered and Texas registered paramedic. I was reading that AZ doesn't accept NR and that I have to take the AZ ALS refresher and then the AZ test. Does anyone have any advice? Is it a difficult test. I took the NR test 4 1/2 years ago and never wanted to take another test. I also was told that paramedics are very restricted in what they can do there. I am not sure where to research this. I will be moving to Sierra Vista and am looking for a the refresher course if anyone has any info. Thanks for any advice!

Amber


----------



## John E (Aug 24, 2008)

*Simple...*

Contact the Arizona dept. of health or the state office for emergency preparedness if you want to know the actual requirements and limits. 
Otherwise you're gonna get a lot of "I think..." and "somebody told me..." responses here. 

It's your career, wouldn't you rather get the information from the people who actually know it?

John E.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Aug 24, 2008)

ambrosia_d said:


> Hi. I am about to move to AZ in Jan. I am a Nationally Registered and Texas registered paramedic. I was reading that AZ doesn't accept NR and that I have to take the AZ ALS refresher and then the AZ test. Does anyone have any advice? Is it a difficult test. I took the NR test 4 1/2 years ago and never wanted to take another test. I also was told that paramedics are very restricted in what they can do there. I am not sure where to research this. I will be moving to Sierra Vista and am looking for a the refresher course if anyone has any info. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Amber



All I had to provide for my state cert was a copy of my NR cert, as well as a certificate of class completion.  Did you let the NR expire?  If so, I think the refresher is required.  As the previous poster said, call DHS and they'll let ya know what needs to be done.

good luck!
jeremy


----------



## MMiz (Aug 24, 2008)

I googled "Arizona EMS Reciprocity" and got this:



> Arizona does not have reciprocal agreements for EMT certification with  			any other state or jurisdiction.  However, if you have current EMT  			certification or licensure in another state or jurisdiction, have  			current NREMT registration, or have current NREMT reregistration  			eligibility, you may apply for initial two-year Arizona EMT  			certification after completing an Arizona ALS refresher or EMT-B  			refresher rather than an Arizona EMT-B, EMT-I(99), or EMT-P course.   			The requirements for initial two-year EMT certification are provided  			in R9-25-404, available 			 			here.
> In addition, if you hold current NREMT registration as an EMT-Basic or  			EMT-Paramedic, but have not yet completed an Arizona ALS refresher  			or EMT-B refresher, you may apply for one temporary 6-month EMT-B or  			EMT-P certification.  Temporary 6-month EMT certification may be  			extended for 18 months after an EMT completes an Arizona ALS  			refresher or EMT-B refresher.  The requirements for temporary  			certification are provided in R9-25-405, available 			 			here.


----------

